
The $400, 96 Megapixel Panoramic Camera - WestCoastJustin
http://www.tawbaware.com/vsa_camera_array.html
======
mrahmed24
I came across this Real-Time 4k Panoramic stitched USB video camera it was
featured at CES 2016
[http://www.getpanacast.com/](http://www.getpanacast.com/)

